# Lock button



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

On my iPad when I push down on the lock button, a picture of a lock pops up, but
When my friend pushes hers down, the lock doesn't appear, but the mute button does. How
Can she stop it from rotating without shutting off the sound?

Thanks


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

That button serves two functions: a mute switch or a rotation toggle. You set the function you want it to serve in the Settings Menu under "Use Side Switch to:"

Just check whichever one you want it to do.

It's in the User Guide under Settings.  

Mike


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

jmiked said:


> That button serves two functions: a mute switch or a rotation toggle. You set the function you want it to serve in the Settings Menu under "Use Side Switch to:"
> 
> Just check whichever one you want it to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll tell her


----------

